# لاول مرة 6 نسخ على اسطوانة واحدة بحجم 10 ميجا وبعد فك الضغط تصبح 3 جيجا



## GAD FOR JESUS (18 مايو 2009)

*لاول مرة 6 نسخ على اسطوانة واحدة بحجم 10 ميجا وبعد فك الضغط تصبح 3 جيجا*

*النسخه اصليه ولايوجد بها فيرسات وعلي ضمانة الشخصيه*







*
http://lordjesus.yoo7.com/montada-f37/topic-t187.htm
*


----------



## abokaf2020 (18 مايو 2009)

طيب هي الاسطوانه فيها ايه


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (18 مايو 2009)

النسخ ده اسطوانة ويندوز عشر كيجا بعد الفك تحول الى  3 جيجا 


لاول مرة 6 نسخ على اسطوانة واحدة بحجم 10 ميجا وبعد فك الضغط تصبح 3 جيجا   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




اليوم في 3:53 am      
لاول مرة 6 نسخ على اسطوانة واحدة بحجم 10 ميجا وبعد فك الضغط تصبح 3 جيجا
















*النسخه مضغوطه بحجم 10 ميجا وعند فك الضغط تصبح 3.49 جيجا في شكل ملف ايزو*
















*
http://www.4shared.com/file/106008131/3812a0e4/lordjesusyoo7com__Windows_XP_64Bit_6_1.html*








سيريلات النسخ
*
 السريال

**Windows XP x64: B2RBK-7KPT9-4JP6X-QQFWM-PJD6G 

Windows XP x64 Corp: VCFQD-V9FX9-46WVH-K3CD4-4J3JM 

Windows 2003 Std. x64: V92DP-B38FK-QC97Y-T94VG-6QYCB

Windows 2003 Std. x64 Corp: BXDYG-YQ78C-YXYBG-43KPB-Y9G7M

Windows 2003 Ent. x64: VMDVC-H9RG9-2TFFJ-8QMHQ-8TQ78

Windows 2003 Ent. x64 Corp: BXDYG-YQ78C-YXYBG-43KPB-Y9G7M*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مايو 2009)

*شكرا ليكم يا اخوتى *

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم *​


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتيييير جاد_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## ehap012 (21 مايو 2009)

تحذي
الاسطوانه مش شغاله وفيها مشاكل بي الهبل 
ومتشتغلش الا علي برسسورات ايه ام دي 64    amd64
انا جربتها قبل كده 
تانيا
البرنامج او البرامج اللي بي تستخدم في ضغض الملفات دي بي تقوم بي نوع من الارشفه والضغض وبي تلغي الملفات المكرره 
فا بي تيجي ساعه فك الضغض بعض الملفات مش بي تكون كامله 
فا بلاش
مع اعتذااري الشديد لي صاحب الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## mr.hima (13 أغسطس 2009)

اكيد مش هتبقي زي انسخ العادية اكيد هيبقا فيها مشاكل 
مش معقول طب كان الاولي لشركة ميكروسوفت تضغط النسخ الجديدة اللي طالعة زي الافيستا والسفن بنفس الطريقة
كلام مش معقول طبعا


----------



## ehabwsha (20 سبتمبر 2009)

...............علل.......................​


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

اكثر من روووووووووووووووووعة


----------

